# Old Farm, Errol, Scotland, April '08



## spacepunk (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello there.
Came upon this whilst driving on the back roads from Perth. It had to be a quick explore as there were a few houses nearby. I couldn't get in to any of the main buildings and the ruined ones were all covered in the usual pile of gunk.






























































Something strange always pops up! A stable with rosettes and a startled cat.





Love'n'Peace.
SP


----------



## Foxylady (May 1, 2008)

That's odd! Some of the buildings look suspiciously similar to those found on WW2 airfields...one looks like a maycrete hut and another looks like it could have been added onto another hut. 
Is it near or on an airfield site, do you know? Pic 7 shows what look like embrasures in the side walls and the brickwork looks rather old, although I can't think of anything on an airfield that it could have been so that may have been intentionally built for the farm.
Interesting site, SP. I really like the contrasts between the brickwork and the metal silos, etc. Cool stuff!


----------



## Neosea (May 1, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> That's odd! Some of the buildings look suspiciously similar to those found on WW2 airfields...one looks like a maycrete hut and another looks like it could have been added onto another hut.
> Is it near or on an airfield site, do you know?



Well spotted, with the Nissen huts as well I think you are onto something.


----------



## Pincheck (May 1, 2008)

only thing i know is a active air strip out that way surpising find.


----------



## wolfism (May 1, 2008)

Judging by a couple of the buildings, this is probably on the edge of RAF Errol.


----------



## spacepunk (May 2, 2008)

Yeah could be, there is a parachute club close by and a disused airfield.


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 25, 2008)

It would be interesting to know if the control tower is still there.

http://peoplesmap.com/?y=724589&x=3...MAGE,PEOPLESMAP,POPULAR,PEOPLESMAPU&overlays=


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 25, 2008)

Just had a look at your map link, Seahorse. When you zoom out, those roads have a definite look of once having been part of an airfield. Curiouser and curiouser!


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 25, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Just had a look at your map link, Seahorse. When you zoom out, those roads have a definite look of once having been part of an airfield. Curiouser and curiouser!



Oh, look! They still fly from there...

http://peoplesmap.com/?y=724761.5&x...MAGE,PEOPLESMAP,POPULAR,PEOPLESMAPU&overlays=


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 25, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> Oh, look! They still fly from there...



 Oops! 

Was it used during WW2, do you know?


----------



## foz101 (Oct 25, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> It would be interesting to know if the control tower is still there.
> 
> http://peoplesmap.com/?y=724589&x=3...MAGE,PEOPLESMAP,POPULAR,PEOPLESMAPU&overlays=



Seahorse - this site will whet your appetite: http://www.controltowers.co.uk/E/Errol.htm

From wikipedia:


> Errol airfield is a World War II airfield near the village of Errol in Perth & Kinross, Scotland, on the north bank of the Firth of Tay approximately half way between Perth and Dundee. The airfield opened in January 1943.[1] Errol housed a special 305th air training squadron for the Soviet crews receiving deliveries of Armstrong Whitworth Albemarles. This joint operation continued until April, 1944, despite cancellation of Albemarle deliveries in September, 1943.
> 
> The military role of Errol airfield ended in 1948, shortly after the end of World War II. The airfield featured three runways arranged in an 'A' shape which are still visible today from the air. Many of the buildings around the airfield are now derelict or in a state of poor repair. The RAF station originally featured a control tower and 6 hangars. The Errol side of the airfield now has a small industrial estate with a haulage company and a garden supplies wholesaler currently in residence. As of 2007 only one runway appears to be in service for light aircraft for activities such as skydiving. Vintage car rallies and other events requiring large flat open spaces take place at the airfield throughout the year.


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 25, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Oops!
> 
> Was it used during WW2, do you know?



I believe so, yes. And I think the building in my first link is the control tower.

I think I need to take a drive soon to see if it's still there.


----------



## goodeavens (Oct 26, 2008)

Very interesting site, looks like part of it may have been used as a poultry farm at some time or other. The shed in picture six looks suspiciously like a poultry shed and then there`s the grain silos too. The old airfield at Ashbourne near me was used in a similar fashion, although the industrial estate there is now quite large.


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 26, 2008)

There are 2 poultry sheds taking up virtually the whole of the main runway at Inverallochy. Flippin HUGE.

What is it with chickens and wartime sites?


----------



## goodeavens (Oct 26, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> There are 2 poultry sheds taking up virtually the whole of the main runway at Inverallochy. Flippin HUGE.
> 
> What is it with chickens and wartime sites?



Old airfields ....... ideal for flightless birds . lol


----------



## Bax__ (Oct 26, 2008)

I almost landed on the control tower there when I did a parachute jump about 10 years ago....


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 26, 2008)

AHA! Yes, then I won't be wasting my time if I take a drive down. Cheers guys.


----------



## skittles (Oct 26, 2008)

what is the trailer


----------

